# Moving to Dubai soon, need help on rentals please.



## JohnM (Dec 3, 2010)

I'm moving from UK soon to Dubai with my family and I need to find a villa in Springs, Meadows or even Arabian Ranches, I need your help please on how to find a good agent according to your experience.


----------



## Greenbean (Nov 23, 2010)

better homes are a good bet - www,bhomes.com. Or you could just look on dubizzle.com - you wont have a problem finding something


----------



## JohnM (Dec 3, 2010)

Thanks Greenbean, I tried Dubizzle but its full of agents and they don't seem very professional, it seems very hard to pick a good one and I heard that better homes properties are higher than market price and they don't really give good service to clients (not sure if its true); so that's why I'm confused and wanted help from any one who had good experience with any agent working in those areas.

Thanks.


----------



## Greenbean (Nov 23, 2010)

Honestly? No matter who you deal with you will have a problem unless you are actually here. Is your company putting you up for a month? It will take you less than a week to find somewhere (it took me 2 hours). You can still use Dubizzle (it's the best option) but they will show you the property the same day - because there are so many places and they are available pretty much immediately, agents wont take you seriously until you are on the ground. You will also need to have a visa to sort out your DEWA (electric and water) so in any case you will need to be on the ground to do that. Hope that helps - and dont panic, you really will find somewhere very quickly.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

I agree with Greenbean. Most agents advertise on Dubizzle, which makes your life a lot easier as it saves you having to look though a large number of websites.

Better Homes are a hit and miss affair. I have friends who have managed to rent a property through them but I personally would not use them.


----------



## NAUAE (Jun 4, 2010)

JohnM said:


> Thanks Greenbean, I tried Dubizzle but its full of agents and they don't seem very professional, it seems very hard to pick a good one and I heard that better homes properties are higher than market price and they don't really give good service to clients (not sure if its true); so that's why I'm confused and wanted help from any one who had good experience with any agent working in those areas.
> 
> Thanks.


Pick any agent on Dubizzle. One is the same as another. Better Homes and similar companies are more expensive in terms of commissions and also the market values of the properties that they offer - obviously they have to justify the overheads somehow. I wouldn't bother with them unless accommodation is being picked up by your company through and through.


----------



## JohnM (Dec 3, 2010)

Thank you all, I really appreciate your help, so it means that all of you guys went through Dubizzle and picked one of those agents and they got you what you were looking for? coz I was really worried if they are doing any tricks as I will be responsible to find a property not the company. My other question is, is it better to deal with landlord in case I found one or better to stick to agents for the contracts terms and all that.

Thanks for all of you once again.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Stick with an agent. I am a Landlord and rent direct to my Tenants but I would not advise someone new to Dubai to deal with a Landlord. They are not all as honest and nice as me xx

An Agent will find you what you are looking for once you know what it is you want. Wait till you arrive and then call some agents off Dubizzle. It is a bit hit and miss but you will get an idea of how professional an Agent is when you talk to them on the phone. A good agent will discuss your requirements with you before arranging some viewings. If he/she doesn't ask you questions then he/she is probably a waste of time.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

It can be infuriating as it is, without trying to arrange a place from overseas. Your best bet is to come here alone for a week and just devote that time to finding a place before moving your family over. 

Springs, Meadows, AR shouldn't present too many problems though, lots of availability and the villas are quite similar. Which tends to keep the prices lower. 

When you get here just line up loads of appointments through dubizzle and gulf news. Remember most of these people aren't real agents just people that know there is a house for rent and looking for a bit of commision. So a number of people will represent the same house but will have different prices. 

Try to see as many as possible and a lot of these guys will make you wait. As such line up 4 in an hour and make *them* wait, they will. If they show you a house out of your spec, walk out don't waste time being polite and humouring them. If the house needs anything doing eg cleaning or a lick of paint to a room a child has had the crayons out on, you will be sorting this out. Despite what the guy says.

Also in the areas you mention look out for To Let boards, if you see one phone the number on it there and then. Chances are it will either be open or the key is by the leccy meter and you can go in and have a look on your own.

Finally bargain hard on the rent, don't be afraid to walk away and call back the next day if you really want it. 

Finally, and a bit obvious but, don't say you are new to Dubai!


----------



## JohnM (Dec 3, 2010)

wandabug said:


> Stick with an agent. I am a Landlord and rent direct to my Tenants but I would not advise someone new to Dubai to deal with a Landlord. They are not all as honest and nice as me xx
> 
> An Agent will find you what you are looking for once you know what it is you want. Wait till you arrive and then call some agents off Dubizzle. It is a bit hit and miss but you will get an idea of how professional an Agent is when you talk to them on the phone. A good agent will discuss your requirements with you before arranging some viewings. If he/she doesn't ask you questions then he/she is probably a waste of time.


Thanks for your honesty, you put me on the right track, I guess you're absolutely right about calling the agents and decide by the way they talk over the phone. Do you think some landlords will cheat or put something in the contract for their own sake or they will just give promises and won't respect it?

Thanks


----------



## JohnM (Dec 3, 2010)

Mr. Rossi thanks for all the information, I think now I have a very good idea about the market in Dubai and the agents but what you said about the painting and cleaning, is it normal for the tenant to do this things in Dubai or you meant just some of them, I want to find a place just to put furniture and move in as soon as I get the keys.

Thanks for your time.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

JohnM said:


> Thanks for your honesty, you put me on the right track, I guess you're absolutely right about calling the agents and decide by the way they talk over the phone. Do you think some landlords will cheat or put something in the contract for their own sake or they will just give promises and won't respect it?
> 
> Thanks


Most landlords will cheat or put something in the contract for their own sake or they will just give promises and won't respect it !!! 

When calling Agents off Dubizzle inform them that you will want to see their RERA Card. There are so called Freelance Agents who are not registered, steer clear, there are plenty of honest hard working Agents who have RERA cards. RERA is the Real Estate Regulatory Association.
IF you want to deal with a Real Estate Company I can recommend Cluttons. Call and ask to deal direct with Kim. She is the manager there and is very professional. She is English. BetterHomes used to have a good reputation but have been getting alot of bad reviews lately.

RERA Website gives advice on renting and dealing with Agents.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

JohnM said:


> Mr. Rossi thanks for all the information, I think now I have a very good idea about the market in Dubai and the agents but what you said about the painting and cleaning, is it normal for the tenant to do this things in Dubai or you meant just some of them, I want to find a place just to put furniture and move in as soon as I get the keys.
> 
> Thanks for your time.


A good agent will make sure the Landlord does any work needed before handing him the rent cheque/s. A good Landlord will do the work. If a Landlord refuses tell the Agent to stick it and look for another property. There are plenty out there.


----------



## JohnM (Dec 3, 2010)

Thanks a lot, I will do that when I arrive I do prefer British companies, and I will check the RERA website, I did heard lots of bad comments about BH that's why I was asking for help; thank you anyway.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

JohnM said:


> but what you said about the painting and cleaning, is it normal for the tenant to do this things in Dubai or you meant just some of them,



It should be the landlords responsibility, but the reality is you will chase and chase and chase until you get fed up and pay/do such things yourself. Some landlords are obviously better than others but with things like this it's best to keep a pessimistic attitude to keep your own stress levels low. 

Treat anything better than that as a bonus. Remember the guy showing you around won't be an employee of the landlord so will tell you *anything* prior to signing.

Also, be warned that a lot of deposits are not returned in Dubai either.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

wandabug said:


> A good agent will make sure the Landlord does any work needed before handing him the rent cheque/s. A good Landlord will do the work.


I'd thought a veteran like yourself would know there are harsh penalities for taking drugs in Dubai.


----------



## JohnM (Dec 3, 2010)

Mr Rossi said:


> Also, be warned that a lot of deposits are not returned in Dubai either.


Is it that Bad in Dubai? I was just checking RERA website, will they give any type of protection to tenants and what about the agency don't they have any responsibility?


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

JohnM said:


> Is it that Bad in Dubai? I was just checking RERA website, will they give any type of protection to tenants and what about the agency don't they have any responsibility?


A lot of, if not most, landlords will try it on, especially for only part refunding it. RERA is nice in principal, the reality is they will be overwhelmed with cases and lacking the efficiency to get through probably about 25% of them. 

Not to mention the personal stress you'll face of waiting with your ticket for hours on end only to watch men in local dress walk straight to counter continously, only to be told, when it is actually your turn, that are at the wrong desk/your papers are wrong or your are missing something because the guy behind the desk don't like your face/wants a *** break/has just had a funny email come in and wants to read it.

That said, people do have deposits returned with no fuss and cases solved by RERA but prepare for the worst and anything else is a bonus.


----------



## aasim859 (Dec 10, 2010)

try souq(dot)com and the local Property Classifieds.. khaleejtimes and gulfnews


----------



## Sharon.H (Dec 13, 2010)

I arrived recently and I got my villa in A Ranches through a company called S & D its a British company and they do everything not just rental and sales they also do maintenance and landscaping, they did the garden for us and they have some nice offers on maintenance, we had the chance to deal with a guy named Ashraf and he is just a wonderful guy, he was so helpful he stayed a week with us showing us so many villas in his car and he did the DEWA for us and helped us with the furniture, they also did all the paper work in our hotel so we didn't have to go to the office no hassle, he was really really helpful with a big smile on his face all time, I definitely recommend him, his mobile 0551903027.


----------

